# JET Stage 1 : Computer Module Chevrolet Cruze 1.4 Turbo



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

No it will not void warranty, plug it in, use it... If you want, when you go to the dealership, unplug it...


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

In the past these have just been cheap resistors that trick the ecu to dump more fuel. Go with a real tuning solution like trifecta or vtuner...


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ The man speaks the truth. These items are notorious for being rip offs and sometimes dangerous for your vehicle.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Its complete junk.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks shawn, And where could I order the Trifecta Tune from? and this product will not void warranty correct me if im wrong



shawn672 said:


> In the past these have just been cheap resistors that trick the ecu to dump more fuel. Go with a real tuning solution like trifecta or vtuner...


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Thanks shawn, And where could I order the Trifecta Tune from? and this product will not void warranty correct me if im wrong


Search!

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-c...ssion/1039-trifecta-aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-c...iscussion/959-just-ordered-trifecta-tune.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...ussion-forum/769-power-trifecta-my-cruze.html

Trifecta Performance Custom Tuning :: Home Page and News


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Thanks shawn, And where could I order the Trifecta Tune from? *and this product will not void warranty correct me if im wrong*


You might be wrong.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

if it voids its forget it! Thats why i might go with the computer stage 1 by TurboTechRacing because its a plug in. So it does not void it, as Aaron mentioned before



Big Tom said:


> You might be wrong.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> if it voids its forget it! Thats why i might go with the computer stage 1 by TurboTechRacing because its a plug in. So it does not void it, as Aaron mentioned before


It will not void your warranty, as long as you remove it before any warranty work is done to the car.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Any modification to a vehicles ECU be it tuning or "sensor trickers" are legally voiding of your warranty. However for arguments sake like Trifecta, VTuner, and TurboTechRacing have stated if you remove the tune or module then the saying holds true... "What mother don't know. Won't hurt her". And you can keep your warranty.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Any modification to a vehicles ECU be it tuning or "sensor trickers" are legally voiding of your warranty. However for arguments sake like Trifecta, VTuner, and TurboTechRacing have stated if you remove the tune or module then the saying holds true... "What mother don't know. Won't hurt her". And you can keep your warranty.


 Will any of those tuners cover the repair cost if Chevy does find out and refuses to pay?


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> Will any of those tuners cover the repair cost if Chevy does find out and refuses to pay?


The answer to this would be no. The tuners are no liable and you will get a disclaimer when you buy the product saying so. That being said... Do your research! If you decide to tune make sure its someone who knows what they are doing. and doesnt have a bad record of blowing things up


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ That question should be PMed to Trifecta or VTuner. Ultimately if you're responsible enough to purchase a new car then you should be responsible enough to manage the want of performance vs the need of a possible warranty issue.

Edit: my reply was to slow lol


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...let me paraphrase GM's answer to that question:

_*"YOU are responsible for ALL damages caused by anything that YOU authorized ANYONE else to do to your vehicle."*_


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

The way this trans works I would love to get a tune but on the other hand, the way this trans works I might need to have GM put in a new one.


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> The way this trans works I would love to get a tune but on the other hand, the way this trans works I might need to have GM put in a new one.



I second that one! horrible tranny for this car. I know nothing about it so I might be blowing smoke up my @$$, but its a pain to drive this car going 40mph, then braking to around 20 and just getting that harsh shift that drastically slows down the car. Oo wierd oO 


Just remember though, if you're worried about voiding warranty, you prob shouldnt be purchasing anything aftermarket.  That's just the way the car world works. If you can't fix it or find out where to get it fixed then you probably shouldn't be doing it.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks for all the tips, im just gunna stick to my injen intake for now, worryabout my suspension then probably get the trifecta tune, heard a lot of good news about that tune for the cruze!


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

The only thing i can find on turbotechracing is the jet chip. Not really going to go that route since i have no faith in those types of tunes at all.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...read & heed:

Aftermarket Calibrations and GM Warranty Coverage - GM Techlink


----------

